# Whale brought in on ship's bow



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

As per http://sunlive.co.nz/news/163990-whale-brought-on-ships-bow.html

A whale has been brought into Tauranga Harbour on the bow of a ship.

The ship arrived at the Port of Tauranga at around 11.30am yesterday, with the whale hanging off the bow.

The whale is believed to be dead.

Department of Conservation staff it was a Bryde's whale and about 12m long.

DOC Tauranga Rotorua area operations manager Jeff Milham says it's a big whale.

DOC and port staff and tangata whenua had been at the scene during the afternoon to work out what to do with the whale.

The last Jeff heard the plan was to remove the animal from the bow of the ship, then secure it somewhere for the night. 

A decision on what to do next would be made today.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

How tragic!

Taff


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

It is very sad. You have to hope it was quick.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I went out whale watching a couple of days ago. Saw quite a few whales (humpbacks) heading home to Antarctica where the Japs are waiting for them. Sea Shephard has given it up as a bad job and the Australian government is only interested in flogging coal.

John T


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> I went out whale watching a couple of days ago. Saw quite a few whales (humpbacks) heading home to Antarctica where the Japs are waiting for them. Sea Shephard has given it up as a bad job and the Australian government is only interested in flogging coal.
> 
> John T


I promise to keep it to myself, John, but I'm beginning to think you really do have a heart!

Taff


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

I did the fifty eight/fifty nine season at the ice with Salvesens and I have seen whales bodies used as fenders between ships when refueling. I have seen a perfectly formed blue whale embryionc about six feet long dead by its mother. on one occasion during a roll a whale burst and its guts flew up over the deck before slipping back into the sea. The whales have to be processed very quickly because they are insulated by blubber and although shot dead their insides retain heat and lead to rapid deterioration.
I am not proud of this but the season would have gone ahead without me. I actually have a relative in the Orkney islands who wants nothing more to do with me because I went to South Georgia.
As for the Japs, well I think there is more whale meat in their fridges than in Antarctica.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

My father did the 51/52/53 seasons down in S Georgia for Salvesons (and one winter refit) - I make no apologies for it. It was simply what was done back then. Some people would make out it was akin to being a deathcamp guard or something.


----------



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Onve homeward bound on the Benvalla in a very calm and smooth Indian Ocean we hit a whale somewhere a day out from Minicoy at next days noon sights our days run was down normal 531 but nobody new reason weather everything was normal but the engine room had an idea shaft revs were different if i remember so they said something was slowing us down , so chippy was sent ford ,yes a whale about 30/40 feet across the bow ,hit third down body. it may have been dead before we hit we didint now . had to stop ship and go astern to release it.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Once upon a time 1 A/E me, and an Oiler working OT, was in the shaft alley of our T2 tightening our prop shaft stern gland. I was on the port side the Oiler opposite. We were tightening a flat at a time. Suddenly the whole stern raised up and the shaft stopped and the lights went out. First thing I thought was the boys on the bridge had managed to run us aground in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

When I got up to the maneuvering station I spoke with the Captain on the phone. He informed me that we cut a whale in half with our propeller. Our Captain said he wanted us to get the engine back on as soon as possible. So we could go back and get pictures since no one would believe us otherwise. By the time we got there, there was not much left, sharks in the neighborhood had had a feast.

Greg Hayden


----------

